# Packing heat



## codyco1221 (Sep 22, 2019)

Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

9mm In middle console


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> 9mm In middle console


Passenger once asked @Juggalo9er
to "please Lower the Radio volume"
for a phone call.
@Juggalo9er reached for the Nine ?


----------



## codyco1221 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

HEY GUSY! Lets see what the POLICE think about this idea.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pepper spray cannister in the door pocket - been there for 3 years and hope it continues to rest comfortably.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Passenger once asked @Juggalo9er
> to "please Lower the Radio volume"
> for a phone call.
> @Juggalo9er reached for the Nine ?


Signed a contract for up to and including my life to defend the constitution....

Maga


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Signed a contract for up to and including my life to defend the constitution....
> 
> Maga


Me too, however I don't hide behind the Flag


----------



## codyco1221 (Sep 22, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Me too, however I don't hide behind the Flag


What does that mean?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


Glock 45 + ammo = happiness.


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

Glock 43 in center console, RM 380 in drivers door pocket.

lmao at the suckers that think the cops will protect them.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sampson10 said:


> Glock 43 in center console, RM 380 in drivers door pocket.
> 
> lmao at the suckers that think the cops will protect them.


I know right?
Raised w/6 brothers, no sisters, fishing, camping, hunting so rough & tumble if I need to be.

I Mind my own business but, if someone's looking for trouble I am happy to accommodate them.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Sampson10 said:


> Glock 43 in center console, RM 380 in drivers door pocket.
> 
> lmao at the suckers that think the cops will protect them.


This driver has the identical Ordnance as you
realizing the second a weapon is pulled the
Gorilla in the backseat will disarm the driver
and with Extreme Prejudice employ
the ?piece✔
how many are killed with their own weapon?
Lots✔


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

codyco1221 said:


> Damn.


Being physically attacked up close and personal
is Lots Different from
shooting paper targets ? on a range ?


----------



## codyco1221 (Sep 22, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Being physically attacked up close and personal
> is lots different from
> shooting paper targets ? on a range ?


Yea. We shouldn't assume just because we have a gun that you can just turn and point and shoot and then thre threat is over. They have you at a huge disadvantage being behind you.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

codyco1221 said:


> Yea. We shouldn't assume just because we have a gun that you can just turn and point and shoot and then thre threat is over. They have you at a huge disadvantage being behind you.


A lot of people on here mentioned more damage can be done if pax is in the front seat.?


----------



## codyco1221 (Sep 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> A lot of people on here mentioned more damage can be done if pax is in the front seat.?


Interesting


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> A lot of people on here mentioned more damage can be done if pax is in the front seat.?


It gets better:
The attacker in the backseat filmed Assaulting an Uber driver is SUING the alleged victim (the driver) for $5 million after claiming the video was shot without his permission and invaded his privacy


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> It gets better:
> The attacker in the backseat filmed Assaulting an Uber driver is SUING the alleged victim (the driver) for $5 million after claiming the video was shot without his permission and invaded his privacy


Ughhh does he have a case?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ughhh does he have a case?


His lawyer thinks so.

from LA Times:
In December, Golden sued Caban (the Uber driver) for $5 million, claiming the recording had been made without his consent and caused him severe emotional distress, humiliation, anxiety, the loss of his employment and the inability to get another job, according to court documents.

Caban had sued Golden in November, claiming assault, battery and infliction of emotional distress and seeking $1.6 million, according to a statement of damages provided to the Los Angeles Times by Golden's attorneys.

?Both lawsuits were dismissed in July, according to court records.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> HEY GUSY! Lets see what the POLICE think about this idea.


They are the last people you should ask. They have conflicting interests and are not self-defense experts.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Me too, however I don't hide behind the Flag


Neither do i..... go to flint Michigan where I grew up And live there... then we can be on the same page


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

I converse with pax and am interested in their day. My only 'protection' would be my sense of humor.


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> This driver has the identical Ordnance as you
> realizing the second a weapon is pulled the
> Gorilla in the backseat will disarm the driver
> and with Extreme Prejudice employ
> ...


yeah you found one example I guess we should just give up and be victims. Go ahead do your thing I'll do mine. That's what's great about living in a free state.



Mkang14 said:


> Ughhh does he have a case?


negative. Not sure why someone would post something that's already been thrown out....

more fearmongering.

I live in a single consent state which means I can record what I want when I want.

no one is responsible for you except you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Odd thing is carrying a gun in your car, chances are if you try to use it you WILL shoot yourself. Shooting cross body behind yourself is absolutely the hardest shot to make. Add in the fact that your assailant is behind you and your grip strength is compromised by breaking your wrist.

If you don't shoot yourself, chances are very good your assailant will take the firearm from you and use it on you. I keep a Philips head #1 long shank screwdriver in my door panel. A much more effective weapon in this situation.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

homelesswarlock said:


> HEY GUSY! Lets see what the POLICE think about this idea.
> 
> View attachment 373645


Hmm... St Petersburg. Uh huh.. Okay. Whatever.



Amos69 said:


> Odd thing is carrying a gun in your car, chances are if you try to use it you WILL shoot yourself. Shooting cross body behind yourself is absolutely the hardest shot to make. Add in the fact that your assailant is behind you and your grip strength is compromised by breaking your wrist.
> 
> If you don't shoot yourself, chances are very good your assailant will take the firearm from you and use it on you. I keep a Philips head #1 long shank screwdriver in my door panel. A much more effective weapon in this situation.


Use the right tool for the job. A gun in a confined space is the wrong tool. That fact doesn't mean you shouldn't carry a gun for situations that do call for it. For instance -- Trouble in the car -- stop car and exit. 21 feet away and now a gun is appropriate.


----------



## thoward72 (Oct 27, 2019)

Springfield XD in .45 acp and 1 spare magazine, center console.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

1776 Worldwide


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Odd thing is carrying a gun in your car, chances are if you try to use it you WILL shoot yourself. Shooting cross body behind yourself is absolutely the hardest shot to make. Add in the fact that your assailant is behind you and your grip strength is compromised by breaking your wrist.
> 
> If you don't shoot yourself, chances are very good your assailant will take the firearm from you and use it on you. I keep a Philips head #1 long shank screwdriver in my door panel. A much more effective weapon in this situation.


Close-In tactical weapon ? excellent. Jam it hard in attacker's eye

Drivers think a piece is going to save them
because they hit a paper target ? in an controlled environment ?
Fact is, they will be easily disarmed with lasting results.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Odd thing is carrying a gun in your car, chances are if you try to use it you WILL shoot yourself. Shooting cross body behind yourself is absolutely the hardest shot to make. Add in the fact that your assailant is behind you and your grip strength is compromised by breaking your wrist.
> 
> If you don't shoot yourself, chances are very good your assailant will take the firearm from you and use it on you. I keep a Philips head #1 long shank screwdriver in my door panel. A much more effective weapon in this situation.


I like the screwdriver idea. Right now Im armed with a dashcam and pepper spray in my pocket in case somehow something escalates and it spills over outside of the vehicle. I had a stun gun, but Im a moron and accidentally threw it in the trash (dont ask).


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Odd thing is carrying a gun in your car, chances are if you try to use it you WILL shoot yourself. Shooting cross body behind yourself is absolutely the hardest shot to make. Add in the fact that your assailant is behind you and your grip strength is compromised by breaking your wrist.
> 
> If you don't shoot yourself, chances are very good your assailant will take the firearm from you and use it on you. I keep a Philips head #1 long shank screwdriver in my door panel. A much more effective weapon in this situation.


Well unless the attacker is crazy or themselves have a *loaded* gun they are probably going to run like hell as soon as you pull out your gun.

I actually had two punks rob me with knives when I did taxi.  In that case if I had a gun they would have been dead (they actually cut my face) if I wanted them to be dead.

I was also robbed another time by a man with a gun when doing taxi. If I had a gun he probably would have been dead too.

Why? Well in neither instance did the robbers frisk me or check my pockets. If nothing else I could have easily let them rob me and then blow them away as they retreated (with my money). In the case of the punks with the knives, they would have crapped their pants if I pulled out a firearm and they would have ran like hell! For the man with the gun, I kind of saw it was coming and if I had a weapon I probably would have been able to draw it first. Both of these incidents happened when I was a noob to driving taxi.

You are right though that a firearm isn't a great weapon for close distances but we are not talking about being in the military and in the middle of a war here. Most of the people robbing you are going to be punks. A big percentage will have knives. Others will have guns that aren't even loaded (or are pellet guns) or have the safety on. Sure you can't count on that but IF you have the right mentality you stand a good chance of winning in the end.

BUT here's the thing: arguably you might be better off not fighting and just handing over the goods. You never know what will happen if you do resist and ultimately its just "stuff" anyway. This is a call you will just need to make when the time comes.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I wouldn't carry a gun. Sitting in the back, they have the drop on you either way. Gun laws are complicated. 9 out of 10 times you'll get yourself in trouble if you have to fire one in a dangerous situation.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Fargle said:


> Use the right tool for the job. A gun in a confined space is the wrong tool. That fact doesn't mean you shouldn't carry a gun for situations that do call for it. For instance -- Trouble in the car -- stop car and exit. 21 feet away and now a gun is appropriate.


Well the gun becomes a better tool as you are able to increase the distance between you and the attacker. So if someone say had a knife and was sitting right next to you demanding you stop and hand over the goods you might try to take your seatbelt off, unlock the door and then as you stop jump out the door and then draw your pistol on them. The more distance between you and them, the better.

You'd risk getting cut a bit but unless they have the knife to your throat it probably isn't going to be fatal.

The same for any type of close range scuffle. As soon as you can increase some distance between you and them and then draw, you will almost automatically win the conflict.

The gun is almost always goign to be something nice to have because it gives you more options. But you may or may not be able to actually use it.



UbaBrah said:


> I wouldn't carry a gun. Sitting in the back, they have the drop on you either way. Gun laws are complicated. 9 out of 10 times you'll get yourself in trouble if you have to fire one in a dangerous situation.


But if it saved your life, you'll be glad you had that gun and you won't care. Wher eI live the laws highly favor the victim and there is no duty to retreat.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Well unless the attacker is crazy or themselves have a *loaded* gun they are probably going to run like hell as soon as you pull out your gun.


You talk like a coddled suburbanite watching too much TV

Real World ?:
When a bad guy, sitting behind u, sees ?a weapon?
He will Pull your head Clean-Off your Neck to Get That Piece.
?That weapon is his new ❤girlfriend and u ain't gonna get between
them, Christmas came early for him.⛄

And you'll never see a holiday again
Might as well point a Gold Rolex at the bad guy

He ain't runnin' nowhere cause he
Ain't afraid of cops
Ain't afraid of being arrested
Ain't afraid of jail
and
Ain't afraid of being killed.
HE WANTS YOUR WEAPON


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> But if it saved your life, you'll be glad you had that gun and you won't care. Wher eI live the laws highly favor the victim and there is no duty to retreat.


Well, you'd have to be absolutely sure that their gun is loaded and that you have the incident recorded, as well as be able to maneuver yourself into some kind of tactical advantage. That's a lot to work out in the heat of the moment. Either way I don't believe in this silly gun-related one-upmanship in America. You're unlikely to be murdered in that situation anyway. Mostly it's just a cheap cash grab. Keeping cool and complying with them is still your best bet, believe it or not.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

----

I don't know everything about this. I do have some experience with being robbed in a taxi but I never had a firearm on me at that time.

But I will say this:

IF you do carry it is your MENTALITY which is probably going to determine whether you come out alive or not. I'd say in my opinion the best mentality to have is:

"If I have to draw, I have to kill or I will be killed"

Milliseconds will count. Any hesitation could mean you will die. So if you can't have that mentality, you probably should not be carrying. It's a tough pill to swallow and not everyone can take it.



UbaBrah said:


> Well, you'd have to be absolutely sure that their gun is loaded and that you have the incident recorded, as well as be able to maneuver yourself into some kind of tactical advantage. That's a lot to work out in the heat of the moment. Either way I don't believe in this silly gun-related one-upmanship in America. You're unlikely to be murdered in that situation anyway. Mostly it's just a cheap cash grab. Keeping cool and complying with them is still your best bet, believe it or not.


It's a crap shoot either way. Where I live though it won't matter if their gun is loaded or not. If they robbed me they are committing a felony and I have a right to defend my person and my property according to the law here.

I agree though that 90% of the time the thief will just take your stuff and not harm you if you play along. The problem is that isn't always the case. Some might kill you just so you can't be a witness. Or if oyu are a woman maybe they want to rape you.

In the end, your life. Your stuff. Your call.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Well unless the attacker is crazy or themselves have a *loaded* gun they are probably going to run like hell as soon as you pull out your gun.
> 
> I actually had two punks rob me with knives when I did taxi. In that case if I had a gun they would have been dead (they actually cut my face) if I wanted them to be dead.
> 
> ...


While I agree that most people who would attack you from the rear seat are unskilled in situational combat, thinking they will cut and run at the sight of a gun is a fairy tale. Your gun, which you cannot use in your car, is much more valuable to their eyes than your cell phone or wallet.

You don't have to be Jason Bourne to understand that if you control the neck of the person in front of you taking the gun away will be easy.

The whole avoidance by presence thing is a fallacy. If this happened often, why wouldn't the second amendment goons and the NRA make sure it was in the news daily. This is a very important narrative to the anti gun control lobby. You don't see it because it's not happening more than twice a year. 99.999% of the time escalation is just that.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


 I carry a glock 43. I did a lot of thinking about the right place to keep it. I felt if you cannot access the gun quickly what's the point. 
I considered putting it in the console. I didn't consider it for long, too many things can go wrong. It's difficult to get to it without being obvious. It's also just as easy for someone else to grab it.
This also ruled out placing it anywhere else within the car. In the event you have to bail out quickly you leave the gun behind. 
Wearing the gun on your body Also presents challenges. A holster on your side is very difficult to reach When you're seated with a seatbelt on.
Same thing applies putting the gun in the small of your back.
So I opted for the body holster. the gun is just below my left Pec. It's very concealable and comfortable too. it even has pockets that I can carry an extra magazine, small wallet, or cash.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> While I agree that most people who would attack you from the rear seat are unskilled in situational combat, thinking they will cut and run at the sight of a gun is a fairy tale. Your gun, which you cannot use in your car, is much more valuable to their eyes than your cell phone or wallet.
> 
> You don't have to be Jason Bourne to understand that if you control the neck of the person in front of you taking the gun away will be easy.
> 
> The whole avoidance by presence thing is a fallacy. If this happened often, why wouldn't the second amendment goons and the NRA make sure it was in the news daily. This is a very important narrative to the anti gun control lobby. You don't see it because it's not happening more than twice a year. 99.999% of the time escalation is just that.


It happens all the time. But you can't count on it and shouldn't. If you draw your mentality should be to fire and probably to kill. Pulling your gun just to intimidate is a bad idea.

Here is a story (go to 9:00 in) about a guy being set up for a robbery and having three men converge on him. They ask him for the time (to see his hands). He pulls out his Glock and lifts his shirt cuff to check his watch and has a magazine in his other hand. The three punks run off and abort the robbery.






Most of these people are going for easy targets. If you have a gun and they don't unless they are crazy they are going to run at the first chance they get. You can't count on that but it will often happen. Would you willingly try to fight a man with your fists if you knew he was carrying? Of course you probably wouldn't.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Well, you'd have to be absolutely sure that their gun is loaded and that you have the incident recorded, as well as be able to maneuver yourself into some kind of tactical advantage. That's a lot to work out in the heat of the moment. Either way I don't believe in this silly gun-related one-upmanship in America. You're unlikely to be murdered in that situation anyway. Mostly it's just a cheap cash grab. Keeping cool and complying with them is still your best bet, believe it or not.


Last time I checked, a credible threat is all that's required to draw a gun, tactics notwithstanding. It doesn't matter if the thug's gun isn't loaded, fake, or some other bluff. You don't have the time to check. I'm not going to bet my life that a thug will be satisfied or won't kill just for fun.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Has anyone collected a cleaning fee after shooting a rider?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


Small, but a very efficient deadly karambit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


When " Going Up Country"

I Always try to pack

" CANNED HEAT" !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> When " Going Up Country"
> 
> I Always try to pack
> 
> " CANNED HEAT" !


These kids will think....

You can get that at the store...8>O

Oh wait!...

don't they call that Sterno???

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> These kids will think....
> 
> You can get that at the store...8>O
> 
> ...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

What I carry is for me to know and for the bad guy to find out.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> This driver has the identical Ordnance as you
> realizing the second a weapon is pulled the
> Gorilla in the backseat will disarm the driver
> and with Extreme Prejudice employ
> ...


Percentage wise, very few are killed with their own weapon. Check out FBI stats



Amos69 said:


> Odd thing is carrying a gun in your car, chances are if you try to use it you WILL shoot yourself. Shooting cross body behind yourself is absolutely the hardest shot to make. Add in the fact that your assailant is behind you and your grip strength is compromised by breaking your wrist.
> 
> If you don't shoot yourself, chances are very good your assailant will take the firearm from you and use it on you. I keep a Philips head #1 long shank screwdriver in my door panel. A much more effective weapon in this situation.


Big negative.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MasterAbsher said:


> Percentage wise, very few are killed with their own weapon. Check out FBI stats
> 
> 
> Big negative.


With
Or without a weapon

Wanting to Live MORE
than their desire to kill you
Is Key.

Even when battling the insane.
Even battling the insane on drugs & alcohol.

( steroids alcohol & ego are deadliest combination. Well. . . add " speed" to that combo.
The people quickest to focus & act on your demise)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Percentage wise, very few are killed with their own weapon. Check out FBI stats
> 
> 
> Big negative.


Your right, that is a big negative, which is why it wise to consider better choices. Shooting your own ear off would suck.

Do you have something to add to the conversation or is grandstanding your entire playbook?


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I keep a Philips head #1 long shank screwdriver in my door panel. A much more effective weapon in this situation.


Good idea!
I keep a ball point pen clipped unobtrusively on my shirt collar. If TSHTF, I can pull it out with my right hand and backhand it through the left eyeball of the passenger in the front seat - hopefully giving me the time and opportunity to exit the vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tarvus said:


> Good idea!
> I keep a ball point pen clipped unobtrusively on my shirt collar. If TSHTF, I can pull it out with my right hand and back hand it through the left eyeball of the passenger in the front seat - hopefully giving me the time and opportunity to exit the vehicle.


Depends on the attackers training and experience.

People generally do not latch on to someone with a death grip if they are holding a pistol loaded with multiple rounds.

Tear gas yes. Ink pens yes. 9 round hole punchers that pierce bone ? No.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Depends on the attackers training and experience.
> 
> People generally do not latch on to someone with a death grip if they are holding a pistol loaded with multiple rounds.
> 
> Tear gas yes. Ink pens yes. 9 round hole punchers that pierce bone ? No.


I disagree quite strongly. Desperate people do desperate things! If they are in a moving vehicle with you, and think you are pulling a gun their options are very limited to fight or flight. With flight effectively cut off by motion The weapon you are not going to shoot them with becomes a very desirable target. Restricting movement is a primal instinct in fighting even when You don't know why.

People do not generally do that when confronted with an armed citizen no matter what the weapon is. The inside of a moving vehicle changes all the rules dramatically.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I disagree quite strongly. Desperate people do desperate things! If they are in a moving vehicle with you, and think you are pulling a gun their options are very limited to fight or flight. With flight effectively cut off by motion The weapon you are not going to shoot them with becomes a very desirable target. Restricting movement is a primal instinct in fighting even when You don't know why.
> 
> People do not generally do that when confronted with an armed citizen no matter what the weapon is. The inside of a moving vehicle changes all the rules dramatically.


i can make jumping out of a moving vehicle look like the Safe Option.

At least that would end quickly for them.

You are ASSUMING i wont shoot.

I However, may be describing to them skinning them alive in a brine bath , so i will only shoot to maim.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

codyco1221 said:


> *Packing heat*


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> i can make jumping out of a moving vehicle look like the Safe Option.
> 
> At least that would end quickly for them.


You say many things in a Proclamitory Grandstanding way. I can say the same things and actually mean it. I have trained in vehicular combat. I understand that the Brake pedal, The gas Pedal and the steering wheel creating Yaw are the most effective weapons in a moving vehicle.

BUT that has nothing to do with the discussion at hand.

I often wonder about you. I know many Louisianans and your proclamations are familiar, but you are very often not right. You are also not wrong most the time.

Do you drink Absinthe?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> You say many things in a Proclamitory Grandstanding way. I can say the same things and actually mean it. I have trained in vehicular combat. I understand that the Brake pedal, The gas Pedal and the steering wheel creating Yaw are the most effective weapons in a moving vehicle.
> 
> BUT that has nothing to do with the discussion at hand.
> 
> ...


You buying ?
Or making a batch ?
The " herbs" are cheap.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You buying ?


YES I have a great supplier! Makes it down in Oregon City



tohunt4me said:


> i can make jumping out of a moving vehicle look like the Safe Option.
> 
> At least that would end quickly for them.
> 
> You are ASSUMING i wont shoot.


I am not assuming anything. If you are a leftie, or ambidextrous then there is a better than 10% chance you will shoot someone other then yourself.

If your right handed. You ain't shooting no one but your own damn fool self.

You got nothin


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> YES I have a great supplier! Makes it down in Oregon City
> 
> 
> I am not assuming anything. If you are a leftie, or ambidextrous then there is a better than 10% chance you will shoot someone other then yourself.
> ...


My favorite pistol. Would cause tinitus for life possibly permanent hearing loss. Definantly IMMEDIATE severe pain if fired inside a vehicle, even with all windows open.

Firing a pistol without hearing protection IS PAINFUL !

I used to stand by speaker walls at rock concerts.

You will NOT hear police shouting instructions.
Or even the sirens.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Why are so many people here assuming that a gun will be fired inside a car and/or at arms reach?


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Hmm... St Petersburg. Uh huh.. Okay. Whatever.
> 
> 
> Use the right tool for the job. A gun in a confined space is the wrong tool. That fact doesn't mean you shouldn't carry a gun for situations that do call for it. For instance -- Trouble in the car -- stop car and exit. 21 feet away and now a gun is appropriate.


Look closely and it says "dial 911 for emergency"
This is St Petersburg Florida.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

After the attack, she said the Lyft driver took her phone, ordered her out of his SUV and fired three gunshots as she ran away.

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cri...ate-driver-who-claimed-to-work-for-lyft-uber/
Lyft driver accused in series of rapes targeting clients
Talyle Meaderds, 28, was arrested on 3 sexual assault charges, Dallas County Jail records show.



MasterAbsher said:


> very few are killed with their own weapon. Check out FBI stats


If you're going to make personal opinion statements using the Federal Bureau of Investigation as support, Best You supply proof, aka: A valid link that proves your claim.

⚠Without proof, you're a Big wind from an Empty Tunnel ✔


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Any weapon is likely to cause me more harm >>>> My defense is to run >>>> Someone draws a weapon on me they are more likely to use it if I wield mine in response


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Lyft driver, identified as 31-year-old Ryan C. Liskey, pepper sprayed someone and then the altercation became Physical Liskey responded by firing a pistol.?

https://www.whsv.com/content/news/U...ltercation-involving-a-firearm-564316911.html
1. Only Homeowners can own a gun (indicates a "higher level" of financial & community responsibility than those without)

2. With Landlord approval, a Tenant can own a gun (it's the Bossman's property, not yours. Lease says: no criminal activity, add to that, guns)

3. Criminal background check

4. Psychological evaluation (should eliminate 43.7% of rideshare drivers)

5. Drug testing (will eliminate the remaining 56.3% of rideshare drivers)

6. Credit report review (desperate people do desperate things)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> It gets better:
> The attacker in the backseat filmed Assaulting an Uber driver is SUING the alleged victim (the driver) for $5 million after claiming the video was shot without his permission and invaded his privacy


Always verify consent laws in your state


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Why are so many people here assuming that a gun will be fired inside a car and/or at arms reach?


Mostly because that is what this discussion became. It's also the way it was phrased. Of course getting clear of an assailant that is behind you is optimal, though suddenly jumping out of your vehicle on a dark freeway has its own perils ( just ask every cop in America).

Heck just getting out of your vehicle in a hurry is tougher then most might think.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Uber driver Confident of both driving skills
and ?eagle eyed Marksmanship?
Arrives for Oil Change









Difference between an Uber driver
and an Infant ?
Is that the infant will Grow Up ✔


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Sampson10 said:


> Glock 43 in center console, RM 380 in drivers door pocket.
> 
> lmao at the suckers that think the cops will protect them.


I talk criminals too death.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


Well obviously there are a few gun haters posting here and if they don't want to carry a gun that is their right and choice, however for them to tell me I can't carry one is wrong.

Owning and carrying a firearm daily is a big responsibility. A firearm is just a tool, and when used properly can save your life. Just having a firearm is not going to do anything for you. Knowing how to use it, when to use it, and it's limitations and advantages is important. There are all kinds of close quarter training classes out there and some specific to being in an automobile. Take as many as you can afford to take if you are going to carry a firearm.

Just because others do not think it is a good idea to carry a firearm only you know what is right for you. You are your first line of protection and are responsible for yourself. When seconds mater police are minutes away.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Gun owners are statistically far less likely to defend themselves against a criminal than they are to shoot themselves or a loved one (on purpose or by accident). Of course, nobody ever thinks that would happen to them. Happy shootin'!


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Your right, that is a big negative, which is why it wise to consider better choices. Shooting your own ear off would suck.
> 
> Do you have something to add to the conversation or is grandstanding your entire playbook?


I dont normally respond to the neurologically impaired. Go read up on it. Google is your friend. Also, as a side note, roughly 90 % of all gunshot victims survive. I'm thinking my retired background on the subject matter is above your pay grade.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> I dont normally respond to the neurologically impaired. Go read up on it. Google is your friend. Also, as a side note, roughly 90 % of all gunshot victims survive. I'm thinking my retired background on the subject matter is above your pay grade.


Name calling! The best way to back up grandstanding when you have no point.

Good show



FLKeys said:


> Well obviously there are a few gun haters posting here and if they don't want to carry a gun that is their right and choice, however for them to tell me I can't carry one is wrong.
> 
> Owning and carrying a firearm daily is a big responsibility. A firearm is just a tool, and when used properly can save your life. Just having a firearm is not going to do anything for you. Knowing how to use it, when to use it, and it's limitations and advantages is important. There are all kinds of close quarter training classes out there and some specific to being in an automobile. Take as many as you can afford to take if you are going to carry a firearm.
> 
> Just because others do not think it is a good idea to carry a firearm only you know what is right for you. You are your first line of protection and are responsible for yourself. When seconds mater police are minutes away.


I reread this entire thread, I'm not certain which one you read.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

homelesswarlock said:


> Look closely and it says "dial 911 for emergency"
> This is St Petersburg Florida.


I'm well aware of that. I was deriding that particular PD.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I don’t own a gun and I don’t know how to use one safely. I don’t plan on ever having one, but I am thinking of investing in firearm safety training and evasive driving skills, both of which are more likely to save my life than carrying a loaded weapon.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


Walther PPQ 9mm, trijicon sights, streamlight str8g light/laser


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Well obviously there are a few gun haters posting here and if they don't want to carry a gun that is their right and choice, however for them to tell me I can't carry one is wrong.
> 
> Owning and carrying a firearm daily is a big responsibility. A firearm is just a tool, and when used properly can save your life. Just having a firearm is not going to do anything for you. Knowing how to use it, when to use it, and it's limitations and advantages is important. There are all kinds of close quarter training classes out there and some specific to being in an automobile. Take as many as you can afford to take if you are going to carry a firearm.
> 
> Just because others do not think it is a good idea to carry a firearm only you know what is right for you. You are your first line of protection and are responsible for yourself. When seconds mater police are minutes away.


I often chime-in on the gun topic. I don't hate guns. I just feel that it's wrong for rideshare. It's also against U/L's terms of service.

Most drivers are newbies and over fearful. When gun people post on here, encouraging other drivers to bring weapons ... it annoys the hell out of me. Keep your violent solutions to yourself !! Most of the U/L drivers out there are morons that should not be out in public with guns.

If you are that fearful, get a safer job!!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


Dangit!!! All this time I've been bringing condoms. ?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I often chime-in on the gun topic. I don't hate guns. I just feel that it's wrong for rideshare. It's also against U/L's terms of service.
> 
> Most drivers are newbies and over fearful. When gun people post on here, encouraging other drivers to bring weapons ... it annoys the hell out of me. Keep your violent solutions to yourself !! Most of the U/L drivers out there are morons that should not be out in public with guns.
> 
> If you are that fearful, get a safer job!!


I don't understand why it is wrong for rideshare? There are a lot of things drivers and riders do that are against U/L's terms of service yet they continue on every day. Look at all the post on here about long hauling, hiding and waiting out the timer for a cancel fee, etc, etc...

When others tell me or other drivers they should not carry a gun to defend themselves annoys the hell out of me. Violent criminal actions some times require solutions that some may think are violent. I don't know most U/L drivers so I can't say they are morons, even if they are does not mean they don't have the right to defend themselves.

Honestly I am not fearful at all, I still choose to carry the tools I may need. What do all home invasions have in common? They happen at home. I carry a firearm from the time I wake until I go to bed. I had a home invader come into my home one time, I drew my firearm and he immediately fled my house. I did not chase him down or shoot wildly at him through the exterior walls, I acted responsibly protecting myself and my family.

The turning point for me was in 1994 when I was robbed at gun point at my place of employment. My training kicked in and I complied 100% and also directed fellow employees to comply. After the robber had all the cash he pointed the gun back at me and pulled the trigger. Thank the lord the gun went click and misfired. He racked the slide ejecting the cartridge and loaded another one as he ran off. I swore then that I would never put myself in an unprotected situation again.

Maybe instead of telling people not to carry a firearm you should encourage them to get as much training and practice as they can if they decide they may want to carry a firearm. Also encourage them to take hand to hand defensive courses for close quarter situations where you may need to wait to get to your firearm.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


You really want to start this fire-fight again?


----------



## codyco1221 (Sep 22, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> You really want to start this fire-fight again?


What do you mean?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

codyco1221 said:


> What do you mean?


Seems like every time this subject comes up it becomes a heated discussion between 2 sides. Anti Gun and Pro Gun. Anti gun usually is completely against guns while pro guns are usually if you don't like them don't get one but don't try to take mine.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> This driver has the identical Ordnance as you
> realizing the second a weapon is pulled the
> Gorilla in the backseat will disarm the driver
> and with Extreme Prejudice employ
> ...


Love smart people.
Wouldn't be prudent to display a weapon inside the car. 
Probably would be wise to get weapons training.


----------



## codyco1221 (Sep 22, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Seems like every time this subject comes up it becomes a heated discussion between 2 sides. Anti Gun and Pro Gun. Anti gun usually is completely against guns while pro guns are usually if you don't like them don't get one but don't try to take mine.


I was trying to see what people bring for protection. Anything else is uncalled for.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

codyco1221 said:


> I was trying to see what people bring for protection. Anything else is uncalled for.


The simplest answer I can give is bring what you are comfortable using, what ever it is. What works for one person may not work for another.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> You really want to start this fire-fight again?


.....the Usual Suspects will spout off
some want to kill 'em all
most Base answers from what they see on staged TV shows & movies ?
@MasterAbsher makes unsubstantiated claims then
backpedals to the land of Fruit ? & Nuts ?
Same ol' Same ol'✔

This is my defense plan,
pull the offender from vehicle then
Ram offender's head into a nearby truck door?
Take THAT Mr Paxhole ?
My Car My Rules ?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I don't understand why it is wrong for rideshare? There are a lot of things drivers and riders do that are against U/L's terms of service yet they continue on every day. Look at all the post on here about long hauling, hiding and waiting out the timer for a cancel fee, etc, etc...
> 
> When others tell me or other drivers they should not carry a gun to defend themselves annoys the hell out of me. Violent criminal actions some times require solutions that some may think are violent. I don't know most U/L drivers so I can't say they are morons, even if they are does not mean they don't have the right to defend themselves.
> 
> ...


You want me to encourage drivers to violate the terms of service and lose their jobs?


----------



## Juzzy (Dec 10, 2018)

What a sad society you live in.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I drive private livery, SUV and Black-millionaire CEOs, athletes, media, and musicians...nobody will harm any of my passengers or me.

And, I don't give a shit what some random idiot on the internet has to say about it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have said this before and I'll say it again. If you are thinking of carrying while driving try this exercise...
Get a friend to help and get a squirt gun for each of you. Have your friend sit in the back of your car. You can't grab for your squirtgun until you see his.
Say "Go" and see who gets wet.
Carjacking - same rules. Have your friend walk up to your drivers window. Grab your squirtgun when you see his. See if the outside or inside of the window gets wet first. 
If you want to argue knife attacks give your friend a magic marker instead of a squirt gun. Same rules. See if he can draw on your neck before you get your squirtgun out.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

the problem with this gun and no gun thing is pretty much redundant when the offender is sitting right behind you with a knife against your throat and any sudden movement will result in ur death. The knife doesn't have to travel far while you are trying to reach out your piece he or she would of already slashed ur throat as soon as that shiny piece become visible or when you go for that sudden move and startle the offender and that result in death as well.

You just don't have enough time to effectively use a firearm in the car where the offender already has his weapon out on you. Shooting at the back of the head is just crazy. The rider probably duck and pull the gun off you and shoot you through the driver seat from behind. The problem is that you have very little control while you are driving when the offenders is behind you.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> After the attack, she said the Lyft driver took her phone, ordered her out of his SUV and fired three gunshots as she ran away.
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cri...ate-driver-who-claimed-to-work-for-lyft-uber/
> Lyft driver accused in series of rapes targeting clients
> ...


See https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/ucr/publications#Law for figures on cops killed with their own guns. The rate is about 4.4% over the past ten years.

The idea that a civilian is more likely to have their own gun used against them comes from this article in the New England Journal of Medicine: https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM199310073291506#t=articleMethods Pay close attention to who is the primary author.

Here is another: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9715182 Pay close attention to the name of the primary author for this one too.

According to this from the CDC, most firearms deaths are due to suicide: https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr65/nvsr65_04.pdf Suicide can be safely dismissed from any discussion of violent crime.

Those two names, Josh Sugarmann and Arthur Kellermann are on record bragging about being dishonest with the public concerning guns and self-defense. Sugarmann does it on his own site at http://www.vpc.org/studies/awaconc.htm where he talks about deliberately confusing people to make them accept gun control.

Offhand I can't locate any hard numbers for civilians disarmed and killed with their own guns, so consider these observations and implications. Civilians who lawfully carry handguns are typically better trained in their use than are most cops. Look up "New York trigger" for some insight on this. Unlike cops doing their jobs, civilians typically don't go out looking for trouble. Civilians who get training also get it because they want it, not because their boss tells them to. This coupled with the fraudsters who produced pretty much all of the studies that claim gun owners/carriers are more likely to be hurt with their own weapons clearly shows that this notion is bunk.

This isn't to suggest that one should not worry about the possibility of being relieved of your weapon and having it used against you. That's why you get training. Handgun training includes learning how to keep control of your weapon.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


I'm all for self defense, but carrying a firearm while driving for U/L will create more problems then it's worth. If you have to use a firearm to defend yourself you'll still have to pay for an attorney to protect yourself from the State and civil liability, this can bankrupt any driver.
Just because you may have a right to carry doesn't make you immune for liability. U/L won't support you in any way, they'll just deactivate you.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I drive private livery, SUV and Black-millionaire CEOs, athletes, media, and musicians...nobody will harm any of my passengers or me.
> 
> And, I don't give a shit what some random idiot on the internet has to say about it.


Why are you here slumming it with us working for minimum wage ? With all of your weapons training and ties to Hollywood and the wide world of sports, you're here with us random idiots? Cool story bro


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

L DaVinci said:


> I'm all for self defense, but carrying a firearm while driving for U/L will create more problems then it's worth. If you have to use a firearm to defend yourself you'll still have to pay for an attorney to protect yourself from the State and civil liability, this can bankrupt any driver.
> Just because you may have a right to carry doesn't make you immune for liability. U/L won't support you in any way, they'll just deactivate you.


A growing number of states forbid civil suits over justifiable use of force.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Fargle said:


> A growing number of states forbid civil suits over justifiable use of force.


The key word is justifiable, you may be vindicated from criminal liability but the family of the perp can and usually will file a civil suit, there are a lot of shady lawyers out there. You'll have to pay for an attorney regardless of the merit of the suit, this can bankrupt most drivers.
Think about the liability before you want to play Rambo.
There is an alternative, don't get the cops involved, do it the Italian way, just dump the body ? in a landfill.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

L DaVinci said:


> The key word is justifiable, you may be vindicated from criminal liability but the family of the perp can and usually will file a civil suit, there are a lot of shady lawyers out there. You'll have to pay for an attorney regardless of the merit of the suit, this can bankrupt most drivers.
> Think about the liability before you want to play Rambo.
> There is an alternative, don't get the cops involved, do it the Italian way, just dump the body ? in a landfill.


Read up on this. It means that if there's a justifiable homicide, then the survivors CANNOT file a civil suit. It'll be tossed with prejudice AND sanctions and countersuits could be leveled against whoever files such a suit.

Absolutely don't dump bodies. If you need to leave the scene in a hurry, fine. But tell the police what happened and why you had to leave.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> You want me to encourage drivers to violate the terms of service and lose their jobs?


Last I checked drivers are adults and able to make that decision for their self. I simply would encourage drivers to do what they feel is right, and if that violates terms of service you should have considered that as part of your decision. I know I have.

I just think it is funny that some drivers, not naming any names, are so against carrying a firearm because it is against terms of service but are okay violating other terms of service like long hauling and purposely hiding from pax and canceling for a fee.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

codyco1221 said:


> I was trying to see what people bring for protection. Anything else is uncalled for.


People here often make a thread about what it's not or go deep inside their own head with scenarios.

I think 30 yrs of weapons experience and 16 yrs in the military gives me the edge and I don't give a crap what others think.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I have said this before and I'll say it again. If you are thinking of carrying while driving try this exercise...
> Get a friend to help and get a squirt gun for each of you. Have your friend sit in the back of your car. You can't grab for your squirtgun until you see his.
> Say "Go" and see Cwho gets wet.
> Carjacking - same rules. Have your friend walk up to your drivers window. Grab your squirtgun when you see his. See if the outside or inside of the window gets wet first.
> If you want to argue knife attacks give your friend a magic marker instead of a squirt gun. Same rules. See if he can draw on your neck before you get your squirtgun out.


Actually though you can usually tell something is up prior to the passenger pulling a weapon. At least that was my experience both times when I was robbed doing taxi.

I was just a noob so didn't see the signs but in the first case the two punks with knives were looking all directions prior to getting in to see who was watching them (this is a very big warning sign something is up). Just before they pulled the knife they asked if I had a light. This was to see my hands and also as a signal so they could coordinate the attack. If this happened now I probably never would have let them in the minivan but if they did get that far I'd probably have my hand on my firearm or be ready to draw after they asked for the light.

In the other case where the guy had the gun he had it in his waistband (appendix carry style with no holster). I knew what he was reaching for before he even got it. He also fumbled with it a bit and (I didn't know much about guns at that time) probably had the safety on. If I were trained and armed at that time I probably could have drew my weapon and got him first. The problem there though is we can't just pull a weapon and be wrong. We have to be pretty sure they are going to pull a weapon. So it becomes iffy.

As I said before though in both cases neither one checked me for weapons or frisked me during the robberies. So let's say I had a weapon strapped to my chest or shoulder, they would have never knew it. If I wanted to I could have easily blew them away as they exited the vehicle and tried to escape. It's Florida so the laws are different here (strongly pro-firearm and self defense) but I'm pretty sure I would have been legally fine doing so assuming they had my possessions on them and didn't immediately surrender.

As a seasoned industry vet of over a decade and a victim of two armed robberies on duty, I can tell you I see benefits to being armed but if and only if you are trained and responsible. The gun could just as easily become a liability with the wrong attitude (and bad luck). But what it does give you are more potential options and tools to use to defend yourself and others.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I am not assuming anything. If you are a leftie, or ambidextrous then there is a better than 10% chance you will shoot someone other then yourself.
> 
> If your right handed. You ain't shooting no one but your own damn fool self.
> 
> You got nothin


If you assume every driver knows nothing about shooting except for firing a box of ammo at an indoor range, your mentality that a gun could be counterproductive could make sense. A lot of people do not think the geometry through. However, if you have considered the geometry and trained accordingly, a firearm can be very effective at shooting people in the backseat. Point shooting training is very important.

I'm ambidextrous and I also do training for predominantly right handed students that involves them shooting with the left hand. Some right handed people act like they are crippled and only have one arm. The reality is that they don't want to put in the effort. But they manage to when their job requires them to qualify shooting left handed.

I carry multiple guns. Ideally, you position the gun away from the person's reach so it cannot be taken, but if someone is struggling over one I'll shoot them with the second one. Sure, they could shoot you with your own gun, but they could shoot you with their own gun too.

If you do mess up and shoot yourself in the shoulder, chances are you will survive. Just make sure you shoot the bad guy more and in better places.
[


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> Why are you here slumming it with us working for minimum wage ? With all of your weapons training and ties to Hollywood and the wide world of sports, you're here with us random idiots? Cool story bro


Started driving x, select and black five years ago, and built my own business.



Trafficat said:


> If you assume every driver knows nothing about shooting except for firing a box of ammo at an indoor range, your mentality that a gun could be counterproductive could make sense. A lot of people do not think the geometry through. However, if you have considered the geometry and trained accordingly, a firearm can be very effective at shooting people in the backseat. Point shooting training is very important.
> 
> I'm ambidextrous and I also do training for predominantly right handed students that involves them shooting with the left hand. Some right handed people act like they are crippled and only have one arm. The reality is that they don't want to put in the effort. But they manage to when their job requires them to qualify shooting left handed.
> 
> ...


Amen.

I also carry knives and scissors, which may be more appropriate for someone behind you.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I bring Popeyes










Haven't gotten punched or stabbed for it yet either. Partly because I've had other people deliver it to me so far. Hear the lines aren't too long where I'm at though so that's good.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> If you assume every driver knows nothing about shooting except for firing a box of ammo at an indoor range, your mentality that a gun could be counterproductive could make sense. A lot of people do not think the geometry through. However, if you have considered the geometry and trained accordingly, a firearm can be very effective at shooting people in the backseat. Point shooting training is very important.
> 
> I'm ambidextrous and I also do training for predominantly right handed students that involves them shooting with the left hand. Some right handed people act like they are crippled and only have one arm. The reality is that they don't want to put in the effort. But they manage to when their job requires them to qualify shooting left handed.
> 
> ...


But you and I are extreme outliers. Even lefties have not trained or even considered how to so these things, let alone practiced them. Of course in a moment of distress people often forget to do the things they have lightly practiced. Right handed people who have never thought on this issue let alone practiced are at extreme disadvantage and would certainly be better served with a hand held weapon. If you indeed posses these skills then you know my talking points are true. More likely to shot oneself, and or blowout your eardrum than actually shoot someone behind you in a close confined environment like the inside of most cars. Now a 1974 Suburban with bench seats?

You and I are extreme outliers in even the population of CCL holders.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> I'm all for self defense, but carrying a firearm while driving for U/L will create more problems then it's worth. If you have to use a firearm to defend yourself you'll still have to pay for an attorney to protect yourself from the State and civil liability, this can bankrupt any driver.
> Just because you may have a right to carry doesn't make you immune for liability. U/L won't support you in any way, they'll just deactivate you.


Bankrupt and alive or dead? I'll take the former for $1,000 if it ever comes to that....


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Actually though you can usually tell something is up prior to the passenger pulling a weapon. At least that was my experience both times when I was robbed doing taxi.
> 
> I was just a noob so didn't see the signs but in the first case the two punks with knives were looking all directions prior to getting in to see who was watching them (this is a very big warning sign something is up). Just before they pulled the knife they asked if I had a light. This was to see my hands and also as a signal so they could coordinate the attack. If this happened now I probably never would have let them in the minivan but if they did get that far I'd probably have my hand on my firearm or be ready to draw after they asked for the light.
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> I'm all for self defense, but carrying a firearm while driving for U/L will create more problems then it's worth. If you have to use a firearm to defend yourself you'll still have to pay for an attorney to protect yourself from the State and civil liability, this can bankrupt any driver.
> Just because you may have a right to carry doesn't make you immune for liability. U/L won't support you in any way, they'll just deactivate you.


Florida has very good laws in protecting people that legally defend themselves from criminal prosecution and also civil liability. Makes no difference if you were driving for U/L or not, you are still protected in justified shootings. I'd take my chances with not being charged in the first place, or legal bills, over being dead and unable to support my family.

Yes there are many cases where people had to get attorneys to defend their actions however there are many more where they were never charged in the first place. The ones that are generally charged and and go to court are the ones that usually do something to escalate a situation in the first place before they end up pulling a gun and defending them self.

I would not expect any support from U/L and don't care if they deactivate me. If I'm dead they will still deactivate me.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Last I checked drivers are adults and able to make that decision for their self. I simply would encourage drivers to do what they feel is right, and if that violates terms of service you should have considered that as part of your decision. I know I have.
> 
> I just think it is funny that some drivers, not naming any names, are so against carrying a firearm because it is against terms of service but are okay violating other terms of service like long hauling and purposely hiding from pax and canceling for a fee.


You won't get immediately fired for utilizing similar routes or cancelling on pax that pinned a bad location .. but you will be permanently kicked off the platform if U/L finds out you're armed. You can spin it any way you want to.

****Do want the passengers to start carrying guns into your car because they are scared of being shot by U/L drivers ?


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> ****Do want the passengers to start carrying guns into your car because they are scared of being shot by U/L drivers ?


You realize that some pax already do carry, right? They carry for a lot of the same reasons drivers do and that doesn't always mean because we afraid of each other in a rideshare car.....rideshare doesn't exist in vacuum.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> You won't get immediately fired for utilizing similar routes or cancelling on pax that pinned a bad location .. but you will be permanently kicked off the platform if U/L finds out you're armed. You can spin it any way you want to.
> 
> ****Do want the passengers to start carrying guns into your car because they are scared of being shot by U/L drivers ?


So because some violations of terms of service won't get you permanently kicked off the platform it is okay to violate them? I'm not trying to spin it one way or the other, just pointing out that some think violating some terms are okay but violating other terms is not okay. Who gets to decide which ones are not so bad?

I believe that anyone who can legally carry a firearm should be allowed to. I think gun free zones are a joke and just let criminals know where easy targets are. Federally specified gun free zones should only be permitted if every person entering has to be screened for weapons. Otherwise they just become easy victim zones.

I think most people that are against carrying guns would be shocked at how many people around them are legally carrying a gun. I am also willing to bet that the majority of drivers have given a ride to a PAX that was legally carrying a gun and never had a clue.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I think most people that are against carrying guns would be shocked at how many people around them are legally carrying a gun.


Agreed 1 million percent.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I’m going to dip out of this armed rideshare argument . I just don’t want any of you to get killed pulling out your firearm . I also don’t want to read anymore stories of passengers getting shot. So be careful ?


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm going to dip out of this armed rideshare argument . I just don't want any of you to get killed pulling out your firearm . I also don't want to read anymore stories of passengers getting shot. So be careful ?


Then do what I do, talk pax's to death. Just make sure you have a good dump site.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Ughhh does he have a case?


He is a head case...
I put him and the constant
stream of bull on the ignore list


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> He is a head case...
> I put him and the constant
> stream of bull on the ignore list


Not cold fusion I love him ?. The guy that punched the driver ?‍♀


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Florida has very good laws in protecting people that legally defend themselves from criminal prosecution and also civil liability. Makes no difference if you were driving for U/L or not, you are still protected in justified shootings. I'd take my chances with not being charged in the first place, or legal bills, over being dead and unable to support my family.
> 
> Yes there are many cases where people had to get attorneys to defend their actions however there are many more where they were never charged in the first place. The ones that are generally charged and and go to court are the ones that usually do something to escalate a situation in the first place before they end up pulling a gun and defending them self.
> 
> I would not expect any support from U/L and don't care if they deactivate me. If I'm dead they will still deactivate me.


If you're dead U/L considers that a resignation, but you can reactivate any time ?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

I carry when I mow the yard... I got a firearm in my bathroom! Sooo yes I carry! 

I also train, train, train!

90% of your self defense should be Situational Awareness.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


Switchblade 
??


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

codyco1221 said:


> What do you mean?


Maybe you could search the forums for gun conversations and see how all of them go....


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

a nice wrench

i use to fix car with 300 k miles on it

i can fix you too lol more personal satisfaction to smash you head personally than blow it off clean


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

<---- See user name. Left side, shoulder holster.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

ColtDelta said:


> <---- See user name. Left side, shoulder holster.


Interesting choice. What make and model of holster?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Triple K 277L horizontal holster. Double mag pouch on the right balances the weight a little bit. 
@*Fargle*


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> <---- See user name. Left side, shoulder holster.


10mm? come on brah!

STI VIP .40 here!










not my photo... but that's my carry


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Samman said:


> 10mm? come on brah!
> 
> STI VIP .40 here!
> 
> ...


.40 Short&Weak?

(JK) .40 is a fine round. I have an S&W .40 I'm very happy with. I just prefer Best MM.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> .40 Short&Weak?
> 
> (JK) .40 is a fine round. I have an S&W .40 I'm very happy with. I just prefer Best MM.


I like 10mm for Black Bears ! not crazy pax!


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Samman said:


> I like 10mm for Black Bears ! not crazy pax!


I had a Canton Ohio cop pull me over in the hood and asked what I was doing there. 
Asked him if he saw the light in the back window.
He said "I asked what you're doing here". Ummm, picking up a passenger. "Do you know what kind of neighborhood this is?" 
Ummm yeah. That's why my windows were up and my head was behind the door post.

Sometimes I just put on my Ray Bans and watch the local wildlife turn and walk the other way. They think I may be a detective.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> 9mm In middle console


Worst place to keep it.
Also worse idea to pack heat driving uber.
many times more likely that you will use it inappropriately that that it will save your life.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> I had a Canton Ohio cop pull me over in the hood and asked what I was doing there.
> Asked him if he saw the light in the back window.
> He said "I asked what you're doing here". Ummm, picking up a passenger. "Do you know what kind of neighborhood this is?"
> Ummm yeah. That's why my windows were up and my head was behind the door post.
> ...


Situation Awareness man!

No hoods
No Homless encampment 
No hoods
No 7-11
No Walmart
No Ikea

never had a problem



EphLux said:


> Worst place to keep it.
> Also worse idea to pack heat driving uber.
> many times more likely that you will use it inappropriately that that it will save your life.


says the driver who got caught short


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Samman said:


> Situation Awareness man!
> 
> No hoods
> No Homless encampment
> ...


I no longer fear death, I've been married a long time.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> I no longer fear death, I've been married a long time.


I hear you old timer!

Rocking a 1911, shoulder holster, and hanging in the hood (cuz he don't give a dam)!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


I've been on this earth for 68 years, 15 of them driving vehicles for hire in all sorts neighborhoods, and once upon a time long ago I drove an ice cream truck in Watts, L.A, and Compton, and never once felt the need to carry a firearm with me.

I'm kind of spiritual, and I believe that guns are magnets for trouble, reflecting a state of mind, radiates vibes into the ether, or some such new age crap, which might be crap, for all I know, but something in me believes it. I've never had a problem. Yes, I"ve been robbed at gunpoint, and had I gun and had I reached for it, I'd not be here today.

guns are only good if you can see them coming, which is not likely to be the case. Have one in your home, but not in your car.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been on this earth for 68 years, 15 of them driving vehicles for hire in all sorts neighborhoods, and once upon a time long ago I drove an ice cream truck in Watts, L.A, and Compton, and never once felt the need to carry a firearm with me.
> 
> I'm kind of spiritual, and I believe that guns are magnets for trouble, reflecting a state of mind, radiates vibes into the ether, or some such new age crap, which might be crap, for all I know, but something in me believes it. I've never had a problem. Yes, I"ve been robbed at gunpoint, and had I gun and had I reached for it, I'd not be here today.
> 
> guns are only good if you can see them coming, which is not likely to be the case. Have one in your home, but not in your car.


Never in the history of mankind, going back to the caveman days, has an Ice Cream truck been robbed :cools:



EphLux said:


> Worst place to keep it.
> Also worse idea to pack heat driving uber.
> many times more likely that you will use it inappropriately that that it will save your life.


Only the untrained will use it inappropriately which is why the untrained shouldn't be allowed to carry.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> *I've never had a problem. Yes, I"ve been robbed at gunpoint*


If you've been robbed at gunpoint then I'd say that you have had a problem.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> If you've been robbed at gunpoint then I'd say that you have had a problem.


Another Captain Obvious moment


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Pistol, stun gun, pepper spray, knife, fire extinguisher.

I my life I've:
- Never shot anyone;
- Had three times the zapper was used on vicious dogs;
- Never used the spray;
- Used the knife for defense twice; and,
- Put out four car fires.

The numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

If you don’t want to carry DON’t. nobody gives a crap.


----------



## midacre (Nov 9, 2019)

I think if a rider pulled a gun on me I'd immediately accelerate to top speed and dare them to pull the trigger.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> *Never in the history of mankind,* going back to the caveman days, *has an Ice Cream truck been robbed :cools:*


https://www.cbs17.com/news/south/ice-cream-truck-robbed-as-kids-swarm-vehicle-one-pulls-a-gun/


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Samman said:


> 90% of your self defense should be Situational Awareness.


This is absolutely true. I'm a lifetime member of the Front Sight Firearms Training Institute. They stress situational awareness during the classroom time. If one can get to Southern Nevada, can pass a background check, and can supply 800 rounds of ammo for your firearm, I think think this link will give you a free 4 day defensive handgun course ($2000 value). https://www.frontsight.com/landingpg-1.asp?src=gaw&kw=front sight certificates&gclid=CjwKCAiAqqTuBRBAEiwA7B66hRSzoQSUvdBtvrX0TmAB47Qh3H3sR4myhG6-Wfi4bLcWEtjGOTIjvxoCMOMQAvD_BwE

If the link doesn't provide a free course, I might be able to secure one for the right person. I think most of the students are military or police but some have never handled a firearm before. By the end of the class all could place 2 aimed shots into the thoracic cavity from a concealed holster at 15 feet in under 1.5 seconds. Here is a course description.

Glad to see other 1911 fans. I'm down to 3, a Kimber Custom II, a Kimber Pro Carry II, and a Colt Officer's Model. I sold a Colt Double Eagle and a Rock Island Armory Compact.

I think a horizontal draw shoulder holster is the way to go for a driver, although I prefer it on the right side for a left handed draw. Ambi thumb safety required.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

midacre said:


> I think if a rider pulled a gun on me *I'd immediately accelerate to top speed and dare them to pull the trigger.*


?folks always think stuff like that
UNTIL:
they hear the slide rack
and feel the cold barrel against
the back of their neck
just behind the right ear.

?usually their underwear fills first??‍♂
(that's good thing. Bad guy knows u ain't going to PD with a full diaper)
interior gets smelly real fast like a cesspool 
Then the begging ? starts


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> ?folks always think stuff like that
> UNTIL:
> they hear the slide rack
> and feel the cold barrel against
> ...


only in the movies a bad guy slides the "rack" to intimidate...

this is how it goes. flash... dead!

or "pull into that dirt road" Rape then flash ... dead

or "lets go to yo house" family burn alive then flash .. dead

anymore real life stories of evil you drivers need?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

bsliv said:


> This is absolutely true. I'm a lifetime member of the Front Sight Firearms Training Institute. They stress situational awareness during the classroom time. If one can get to Southern Nevada, can pass a background check, and can supply 800 rounds of ammo for your firearm, I think think this link will give you a free 4 day defensive handgun course ($2000 value). https://www.frontsight.com/landingpg-1.asp?src=gaw&kw=front sight certificates&gclid=CjwKCAiAqqTuBRBAEiwA7B66hRSzoQSUvdBtvrX0TmAB47Qh3H3sR4myhG6-Wfi4bLcWEtjGOTIjvxoCMOMQAvD_BwE
> 
> If the link doesn't provide a free course, I might be able to secure one for the right person. I think most of the students are military or police but some have never handled a firearm before. By the end of the class all could place 2 aimed shots into the thoracic cavity from a concealed holster at 15 feet in under 1.5 seconds. Here is a course description.
> 
> ...


thanks for your link: but my pretend grandpa told me once... nothing good is free



Mkang14 said:


> ??
> The reality of the situation
> View attachment 376822


like I always said... you are responsible 4 yo self


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cbs17.com/news/south/ice-cream-truck-robbed-as-kids-swarm-vehicle-one-pulls-a-gun/


You just had to go ruin my sarcasm


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Samman said:


> my pretend grandpa told me once... nothing good is free


He'd be wrong or never watched a desert sunset, had a good xmas or birthday, or friends. This is a promo. Most students are overwhelmed with info on their first course and management expects they'll be back as a paying student. The range instructors don't know if they're a paying student or there on a promo. Many pay $2000, you can too. I don't get anything except knowing someone is better trained than they were before the class.

Most ranges prohibit drawing from a concealed holster and rapidly firing. A proper school will require that behavior.

Gunsite in Arizona is another good school, and cheaper, only $1750 per 4 day class.

I was raised by my grandparents. My grandfather said, "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink."


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

bsliv said:


> He'd be wrong or never watched a desert sunset, had a good xmas or birthday, or friends. This is a promo. Most students are overwhelmed with info on their first course and management expects they'll be back as a paying student. The range instructors don't know if they're a paying student or there on a promo. Many pay $2000, you can too. I don't get anything except knowing someone is better trained than they were before the class.
> 
> Most ranges prohibit drawing from a concealed holster and rapidly firing. A proper school will require that behavior.
> 
> ...


my pretend grandpa said... I carry a .45 becuse they don't make a .46


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

bsliv said:


> Glad to see other 1911 fans. I'm down to 3, a Kimber Custom II, a Kimber Pro Carry II, and a Colt Officer's Model. I sold a Colt Double Eagle and a Rock Island Armory Compact.


My newest 1911 is the Ruger SR1911 in 10MM. Nice shooting gun. I don't carry it, I prefer smaller compact guns for carry. My favorite carry gun is a compact .45acp, it gets a bad rap in the shooting world however I have found mine to be very accurate, easy to get back on target, and best of all 10 rounds with a 12 round extra magazine. I have fired thousands of rounds through it and trust it with my life.

Some day I will make it out west and Front Sight is on the list of things to do.

If people want an insight into how quickly things can go bad watch Active Self Protection on YouTube.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Remember Uber Drivers who don't or can't carry a firearm. You have a 3,000# weapon at all times. Take a look at this Uber Driver skills without a gun






here when a Car Jacking Kidnaping goes wrong. She got luck! They released her. 90% of kidnaping ends in death


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Being physically attacked up close and personal
> is Lots Different from
> shooting paper targets ? on a range ?


The thing about guns is that a person carrying it will always try to find a way to use it. Its like a math problem...whenever they feel pressure or get stumped, they will insert "gun" as the answer to their solution....the reason being is the gun is always freshly on their mind.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

freddieman said:


> The thing about guns is that a person carrying it will always try to find a way to use it. Its like a math problem...whenever they feel pressure or get stumped, they will insert "gun" as the answer to their solution....the reason being is the gun is always freshly on their mind.


There is so much wrong with that statement.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

freddieman said:


> The thing about guns is that a person carrying it will always try to find a way to use it. Its like a math problem...whenever they feel pressure or get stumped, they will insert "gun" as the answer to their solution....the reason being is the gun is always freshly on their mind.


Well I can assure you that statement does not apply to me, I am the first to avoid conflict and or deescalate conflict. Pulling a gun is a last resort option. Period. If that is the way you think than you most certainly should never carry any kind of weapon.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

freddieman said:


> The thing about guns is that a person carrying it will always try to find a way to use it. Its like a math problem...whenever they feel pressure or get stumped, they will insert "gun" as the answer to their solution....the reason being is the gun is always freshly on their mind.


you are so right... one time a Pax had a red shirt on and I was like... HELL NAAA... CRIP DOG! so I pulled out 3 guns and was like .22? .38? or .50bmg? you pick yo death!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ColtDelta said:


> If you've been robbed at gunpoint then I'd say that you have had a problem.


I've never had a problem that required carrying a gun.

That was the point you missed.



MasterAbsher said:


> Never in the history of mankind, going back to the caveman days, has an Ice Cream truck been robbed :cools:


I didn't realize they had ice cream in the cave man days.

but, rule of thumb, never claim something without a cursory fact check, to wit:

https://www.cbs17.com/news/south/ice-cream-truck-robbed-as-kids-swarm-vehicle-one-pulls-a-gun/


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've never had a problem that required carrying a gun.
> 
> That was the point you missed.


It's never a good idea to rely on luck.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Fargle said:


> It's never a good idea to rely on luck.


I make my own Luck!

Like I said... do you, just leave me alone


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Samman said:


> I make my own Luck!
> 
> Like I said... do you, just leave me alone


My point is that it does no good to brag about never needing a gun. It carries with it an implication that nobody should carry a gun.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Fargle said:


> My point is that it does no good to brag about never needing a gun. It carries with it an implication that nobody should carry a gun.


i don't know what you talking about brah... if you don't want to carry don't?!?! this an't a gun debate... cuz, I rather be judge by 12 then carry by 6


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Samman said:


> i don't know what you talking about brah... if you don't want to carry don't?!?! this an't a gun debate... cuz, I rather be judge by 12 then carry by 6


My warning against relying on luck was in reference to Oscar Levant's statements.


----------



## That Guy in Tampa (Jan 16, 2017)

codyco1221 said:


> Who brings protection with them (and I don't mean condoms. That should be a given) and what do you bring?


6" fixed Dagger / Pepper Spray - last resort is my .380 /ankle holster. I would need to get some space before the .380 becomes a choice.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> You just had to go ruin my sarcasm


Next time u want to indicate "sarcasm" for a posting include
an upside down face ?.

Pleasure knowing you ?✔



That Guy in Tampa said:


> 6" fixed Dagger / Pepper Spray - last resort is my .380 /ankle holster. I would need to get some space before the .380 becomes a choice.


Sound like Christmas ? is coming early for the backseat Bad guy.
Reminder: carry cash ? .
Bad guys enjoy the new toys off the deceased
and McDonald's to celebrate ✔

they'll probably leave the_ "6 inch fixed dagger"_ in the back
of your neck for next of kin ?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

codyco1221 said:


> Yea. We shouldn't assume just because we have a gun that you can just turn and point and shoot and then thre threat is over. They have you at a huge disadvantage being behind you.


Most of the gun enthusiasts in this thread apparently didn't stop to think about THAT part.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Most of the gun enthusiasts in this thread apparently didn't stop to think about THAT part.


That is the exact reason my Colt Delta is in a horizontal shoulder holster. It is already pointing toward the back seat.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Most of the gun enthusiasts in this thread apparently didn't stop to think about THAT part.


Anyone with any bit of self defense knowledge knows better than to try and pull a gun in that situation unless they have already used it against you, than at that point what do you have to lose. Part of self defense is waiting for your opportunity. Having tools available gives you options.

To me it is pretty easy, if you don't want to carry tools to protect yourself, fine don't.
If I want to carry tools to defend my self that should be my choice, not any one else.

Neither choice is wrong. Just like millions of other choices people make daily.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

It’s Funny how people are just like. “Please don’t hurt me”
“Please don’t rape me”
“Please Please Please Please”

remember, bad guys are looking for a victim not a fight! protect yo ASP!


----------

